# Pa deer season



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Anybody going up this year? I'm headed to Tidioute on Saturday morning. 
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Used to hunt rifle season almost every year there. The last time our group hunted there in 2004. We hunted the first 5 days of rifle season and not one person saw a single deer. This was on Mount Davis state game lands in 2C. Have not been back since.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Yep, I go every year now just west of pymy res


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

That was one crappy first day...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw 9 does, no bucks. NW PA


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Saw one tail on Monday. Tuesday I sat in the same Mon. morning spot and had 1 spike, 3 doe and a shooter buck walk in from 7:15-8:00. By the time I could count 3pts on one side, he was gone.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm going to hunt PA for the first time next year, 2F.
Archery. Looking forward to sitting in a stand and possibly seeing a bear.


----------

